

Google at 12 - grellas
http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_16155958?nclick_check=1

======
pasbesoin
I hit some sort of secure portal. Stripping off the query string "fixes" this:

<http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_16155958>

